# IT jobs in Melbourne



## newbeeoz (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi,

My wife will be enrolling for her 2yr master's degree and I would be accompanying her to Melbourne. I believe, I would be on dependent visa and she on student visa. The plan is, I would be supporting her by working full time and apply for a PR. After going through few posts on jobs, I am sceptical whether I will be getting a job.

I have 4 years of experience as software engineer working in an MNC in India. My specilization is in data warehousing . It would be very helpful if anyone can give us some insight on the job opportunities in Melbourne and what I need to do to land a permanent job in Australia.


----------



## newbeeoz (Jul 17, 2013)

Anyone?????


----------



## consensual (Mar 17, 2013)

l would wish you good luck.


----------

